
Using BGP For Load Balancing Doesn't Make Sense - fastest963
http://devjar.me/post/44732228522/using-bgp-for-load-balancing-doesnt-make-sense
======
donavanm
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ecmp>

Secondly, no your bgp session won't automagically go do just because httpd
dies. There's a whole mess of complexity hidden behind that assumption.

~~~
fastest963
ECMP doesn't work well on connection-based protocols, like TCP. Also,
CloudFlare monitors processes and withdraws a route when a particular process
dies, so that's why I mentioned that.

~~~
donavanm
Serious? A huge amount of traffic sent over the Internet is multipath due to
ECMP. Hashing on the full src/dst ip and port tuple makes for stable path
selection. WRT to the second point, failure cases are not that simple.

Edit: lets talk directly connected next hops, like a L2 domain. In this
scenario what's the difference between "Anycast" and "ECMP"?

